
6 lessons to forget before you start learning to code - AndrewDucker
http://www.gadgette.com/2016/02/01/6-lessons-to-forget-before-you-start-learning-to-code/
======
herbst
Arent 5 & 6 exactly how one would learn.

~~~
greenyoda
Also re: #4: "Building something perfect means you’ve spent too long on it."

It depends on what kind of product you're building. If you're building a
consumer web site, it probably doesn't need to be perfect. However, if you're
building a system that handles billion-dollar bond trades, it has to be
perfect. One bug could cost you a thousand times the entire development cost
of the system. Similarly for software that controls a car, a spacecraft or a
medical device. No user is going to want to try out a car with an anti-lock
braking system that doesn't function perfectly, no matter how nice the car
looks.

